# Kubota L5240 Stability



## jeannedecugnac (Jan 18, 2009)

I have been offered a Kubota L5240 with front loader. If I fit bale spears to the front loader I should be able to lift a big bale of hay easily enough - 1.2 metres by 1.6 metres diameter, weight about 400 kilos.

But the unknown is stability. This is quite a narrow tractor, 1.470 meters. If anyone has experience with lifting that sort of thing with the L5240, and has views on stability, I would very much appreciate your input.

And indeed anyone who has feedback having owned this particular tractor.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

It all depends on how high you want to lift it. The lower to the ground you carry the bale, the more stable it will be. I am unfamiliar with this tractor, but I know that if I have to lift something heavy, I won't do it on a slope and if I do I keep it below the hood


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum! From what I know of the Kubota 5240, with care and common sense, I think it should handle whatever you need to accomplish with the round bales Any tractor except for the very largest will loose a great deal of stability when lifting a heavy round bale high in the air. Just move slow and always keep the bale as low as possible to the ground. If height is not a big deal, a rear mounted 3 pt. hitch hay spike can lift and carry the largest round bales without much problem. ALWAYS use the ROPS and wear those seatbelts!


----------



## jeannedecugnac (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for these helpful comments. I'm feeling reassured, and will probably go ahead and buy this tractor if I get good prices on all the attachments I need.


----------

